# Guppies: The rabbits of the fish world?!



## daynadsmall (Jul 11, 2012)

Okay, I just got 6 guppies yesterday, and today I have three babies in the tank already. The adults don't seem to be trying to eat them, so I got some microfoods to include in the tank, but...

...this isn't going to get out of control, is it? I don't want some kind of an underwater Tribble situation going on.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

well u can always sell them when they get to adults or if there r 2 many eventually u can sell them on aquabids or maybe to the pet store, or to nearby fish owners


----------



## daynadsmall (Jul 11, 2012)

Good grief, I just looked again and counted FIVE babies. They ARE Tribbles. Ack!!! 

0_0


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

just read my last comment


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

joey...please learn how to spell...
everybody think that guppies breed like crazy....1 female might be able to produce 50-75 offspring within a 30 day period.....
now...take the angelfish..a good healthy pair of angels can produce as many as 2000 offspring in that same 30 day period....


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

sorry loha just trying to help


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

and as u can see my age i am a young fish collector


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm only within 2 years of you. Spelling is important. It's also good practice learning to use periods. Google is good to use as it has spell check. I'd sell the fry. That or use them for conditioning food for my bettas. What type of guppies are they? If they're a nice breed, you might get some decent money off them.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

ok, ok, I'll spell correctly from now on.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Good. Sometimes it's hard to understand you when you misspell, so it's a lot easier to read. If you have female guppies, you will have fry.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

They breed quite a lot. Like loha said, Not as much as other fish, but they really add up, and aren't worth as much as other fish. So making a profit on them would be hard.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

One more question: Should there be a male to female ratio or is one male and one female ok.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

You shouldn't have too many males with 1 female. 3 is the very max you should do. It's better to do 2 males to 3 female though.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Okay, I'll take that into consideration.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

actually with livebearers it is better to have 1 male for every 2-4 females...
you really can't make any money trying to sell guppy fry or juveniles...it is best to raise them to adulthood and sell as pairs or trios...the higher the quality and nicer the strain ; the more money they bring...you can find them on aquabid for $15-30 all the time...


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

ive heard from a friend white clouds are like rabbits, he had a shoal have over a dozen babies in the first few weeks and eventually he sold them all because there were too many


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

My tank is so big and I can fit plenty of fish even if my guppies do reproduce fast


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have a couple of projects for this winter if i can ever get things arranged right..i have about 7 or 8 big angels i will be selling..then moving my LDA-33 plecos to another tank..that will clear out my 125 for my congo tetra breeding project...
then i plan on bringing one of my 110 gallon tubs down into the basement for breeding my odessa barbs....
then i will move my vietnamese white clouds into a tub for them to breed..
i also have to start moving a bunch of my guppies around and start getting rid of some of them so i can make room for other fish...rams..apistos...kribs..cories and a few others..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Thumbs up on the dwarfs loha What types of apistos do you plan on?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

right now i have some A. Melgar with free swimming fry....i'll see if i can find a pic....
these are ones the wife took..


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ohh cool. Let me know when fry are able to be bought


----------

